# Si toi aussi tu aimes le Football....



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Participe donc à ma nouvelle émission :

*RIEN A FOOT'*

Et donne ton avis sur ce si beau sport, exemple pour notre jeunesse en manque de repères.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2005)

Feuque!!!!!!
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page3/page4/page5/page5.html


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Feuque!!!!!!
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page3/page4/page5/page5.html


 



> "*Regarde moi les un peu ; la tête rouge et enflée ; on dirait des chapons***... "*


 
Excellent: avant de voir le sens de ce mot donné en Corse, je l'ai interprété selon le sens que nous lui donnons ailleurs: un chapon, c'est un jeune coq châtré.  
Ca pouvait coller aussi dans le contexte. :affraid:


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Juin 2005)

La jeunesse elle est footue, mais j'en ai rien à foot !


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> La jeunesse elle est footue, mais j'en ai rien à foot !



Oui, et c'est la preuve que les vieux en ont rien à foot' des jeunes, et moi ça me rend foot !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

Il est difficile de fixer son attention sur deux problèmes d'importance en même temps. Nos gouvernants l'ont compris depuis longtemps, qui donnent "des jeux" au peuple, afin qu'il ne fourre pas trop son nez dans leur façon de gouverner.

Là, par exemple, il y en a qui regrettent qu'il n'y ait pas eu un quelconque championnat de foute dominant l'actualité pendant la campagne d'un certain referendum     

Markx disait que la religion était l'opium du peuple, il n'avait rien compris ! Comme opium, le foutebôle c'est 'ach'ment plus efficace !


----------



## bebert (19 Juin 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

T'en as rien à foot' ???

Dis le !!!

Prend sur toi !!!

Exprime toi... sors tes petits doigts de ton petits derchounet...


----------



## purestyle (19 Juin 2005)

mouais, c'est plus ce que c'était, du temps de Borelli on pouvait facilement faire le tour du Parc pour massacrer les visiteurs provinciaux. Maintenant certains gars sont fichés par Interpol, peuvent plus faire les déplacements, y'a des caméras partout, les crs ont des armures et le permis de tuer. On vit une triste époque.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est ce que je dis toujours !!!!

Avant, on savait s'amuser !!!


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Tu nous les brises, tu nous les casses, bref tu fais chier! Et le problème, c'est qu'après les joueurs ils marchent dedans


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous les brises, tu nous les casses, bref tu fais chier! Et le problème, c'est qu'après les joueurs ils marchent dedans



Dis donc....

C'est à moi que tu causes ?

Tu m'as pris pour human fly ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Moi à l'école primaire j'allais toujours au foot (on m'appellait l'"avant centre" par dérision, vu qu'ensuite je n'ai jamais dépassé le 5/20 en sports au collège). Si je faisais autre chose que du foot, le ballon avait une facheuse tendance à m'arriver en pleine gueule et ça me faisait un mal de chien.
Le 12 juillet 98, j'étais à la campage et même les vaches n'ont pas meuglé. J'ai donc échappé aux orgies de bierre et partouzes dans les rues de ma ville.


----------



## bebert (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'en as rien à foot' ???
> 
> Di*s* le !!!



Non, tu n'as pas compris. :rateau: 
Ce n'est pas la première fois que tu t'exprimes sur ce sujet, doù mon :sleep: ennui.
Je t'ai pas contrarié au moins ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Pas plus que les autres quarts de brie.

Pas plus, pas moins.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

PS :

Merci pour la faute c'est corrigé.


----------



## danar (19 Juin 2005)

Depuis tout petit, rien à foout !   Ca ne me gonfle même plus, je ne m'en occupe pas !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

le foot est un sport qui me laisse completement indifferent
je regarde le final du mondiale si nos patries le sont  , 
mais plutot je dirais que j'ai pas trop le choix , tulmonde le regarde aussi 
mais comme moi , tous il ne regardent que cela 1 fois sur 4 ans.....

on a un copain, entraineur ......justement on attendait que fiston soit en age
pour l'envoyer chez lui , dans son club , mais on a changé d'avis :

il y a 2/3 semaine , sur une chaine cablé , il y a avait un reportage sur le foot
pas le coté paillette mais le coté des arbitres 

un seul mot : violence incroyable meme dans le club le plus perdu dans la campagne



mon fils ne sera pas un futur champion de foot ......
de toute façon il aime pas courir


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

m'en fout du fussball...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mouais, c'est plus ce que c'était, du temps de Borelli on pouvait facilement faire le tour du Parc pour massacrer les visiteurs provinciaux. Maintenant certains gars sont fichés par Interpol, peuvent plus faire les déplacements, y'a des caméras partout, les crs ont des armures et le permis de tuer. On vit une triste époque.



puis, nous soignions nos blessures et 
on se vengeait quand vous veniez au Velodrome...:love: :love:

nostalgie, nostalgie....
que de souvenir......

.... .....


----------



## valoriel (20 Juin 2005)




----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page3/page4/page5/page5.html


            :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu n'as pas compris



Enorme !!!

J'avais loupé ce détail navrant...

JE n'ai pas compris ??

 MOI ??

Il est fou lui ou quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...pour notre jeunesse en manque de repères.



Même les filles s'y mettent 






a pud'jeunesse


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2005)

Le foot, c'est bon pour la santé.


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

ca cause baballe et nonosse par ici on dirait!
mouarf!


----------



## purestyle (20 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Même les filles s'y mettent
> 
> a pud'jeunesse





des futures clientes du Pulp  :love:


----------



## yoffy (20 Juin 2005)

Il y a l'euro feminin finale Ger-Nor chez Eurosport en ce moment et de très belles choses à voir . 

Evidement si le foot ce sont des poilus qui se crachent dessus avec le meilleur cracheur qui va donner des cours aux jeunes  .....rien à foot !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

Je déteste le foot et en ce moment je fais rien qu'à aller en filmer pour le boulot... :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2005)

le foot, le sport pour handicape du tronc superieur...

si encore ils se servaient de leur main !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le foot, le sport pour handicape du tronc superieur...
> 
> si encore ils se servaient de leur main !




Ah mais ils s'en servent! Pour s'empoigner les couilles quand ils ont marqué un but...


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le foot, le sport pour handicape du tronc superieur...
> 
> si encore ils se servaient de leur main !



Certains utilisent la main de dieu, c'est encore plus la classe.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2005)

Jeu de mains jeu de vilains me direz-vous...

Mais jeu de pieds, jeu de.............?????????


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Jeu de mains jeu de vilains me direz-vous...
> 
> Mais jeu de pieds, jeu de.............?????????



Pompiers?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pompiers?



mais non..........poissonnier....


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2005)

Bah... c' est extraordinaire le foot, on dépense des sommes colossales pour costruire des stades plus ou moins immenses ou des bonhommes payés pour certains des fortunes, vont ourir aprés les baballes pour les mettre dans une petite cage... c' est pas de l' art conceptuel çà???


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Bah... c' est extraordinaire le foot, on dépense des sommes colossales pour costruire des stades plus ou moins immenses ou des bonhommes payés pour certains des fortunes, vont ourir aprés les baballes pour les mettre dans une petite cage... c' est pas de l' art conceptuel çà???



non, c'est la triste loi du marché....


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2005)

Attends Stook, on ne force pas les gens a rentrer dans un stade pour voir un match de football quand meme !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Attends Stook, on ne force pas les gens a rentrer dans un stade pour voir un match de football quand meme !!!



jamais dit ça.....

mais si les stades sont plus grand c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de demande , donc de plus en plus de place a vendre....
et c'est comme ça qu'on en arrive aux fortunes payées aux joueurs...les spectateurs se deplacent en plus grand nombre quand certains joueurs jouent dans leur equipe...et pour peux que celui ci, la fasse gagné.....

voila....c'est juste une histoire d'economie de marché....

alors qu'on me dise que c'est un sport tout pourri, je m'en fout...mais ça, ridicule....ce n'est ni pus ni moins que l'exageration de notre economie....rien de plus...
ça ne me semble pas plus aberrant que bien d'autre sujet sur notre economie....

ensuite que des tonnes de gens ayent voir des matchs, c'est leur probleme, pas le mien....
mais on parle d'un sport simple, mediatique et defoulant.....cultivant avec art le chauvinisme provincial.....comment etre plus pret de la plebe......
et oui, on aime ou on aime pas, mais tout est fait pour que l'on aime....
donc il me semble normal que des gens assistent frequement a des matchs....
et c'est pas moi qui leur jeterai la pierre....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

mais pourquoi courir derriere une balle pour se faire un tas de fric?   

balle par balle autant choisir le gol:

 pas besoin de courir,  juste donner , par moment , une tapette avec une spatule   dans une balle de ping pong quand on a marre de voir le paysage


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2005)

ok, je comprends mieux !

ceci dit, je suis a NY actuellement, et la c'est pas le football, mais le base-ball. Et je suis meme alle voir un match des Yankees vendredi dernier. C'etait TOP ! Sauf que la un match ca ne dure pas 1h30, mais au moins 3h ! Ils ne jouent pas toutes les semaines, mais tous les jours ! et contrairement en France, tu peux boire de l'alcool dans le stade ce qui donne une ambiance sympathique, mais y a jamais d'exces ! c'est americain quoi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Bah... c' est extraordinaire le foot (...) c' est pas de l' art conceptuel çà???




*Non*
C''est de l'abruptissement de masse


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ok, je comprends mieux !
> 
> ceci dit, je suis a NY actuellement, et la c'est pas le football, mais le base-ball. Et je suis meme alle voir un match des Yankees vendredi dernier. C'etait TOP ! Sauf que la un match ca ne dure pas 1h30, mais au moins 3h ! Ils ne jouent pas toutes les semaines, mais tous les jours ! et contrairement en France, tu peux boire de l'alcool dans le stade ce qui donne une ambiance sympathique, mais y a jamais d'exces ! c'est americain quoi !



oui, j'ai deja vu joué les Yankee, c'est quelque chose....une super ambiance....


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2005)

c'est clair, c'est top comme ambiance....
mais n'est ce pas un peu comparable a notre football europeen ???


----------



## iZobG4 (20 Juin 2005)

C'est bien le foot = entre 272000 match ou tu t'ennuie grave, y'en a un de marrant :

5 ballons sur le terrain

Iker Casillas qui fait un strip integral 

L'équipe de France trop sure d'elle...

Si si y'a de quoi rire...


----------



## bebert (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ok, je comprends mieux !
> 
> ceci dit, je suis a NY actuellement, et la c'est pas le football, mais le base-ball. Et je suis meme alle voir un match des Yankees vendredi dernier. C'etait TOP ! Sauf que la un match ca ne dure pas 1h30, mais au moins 3h ! Ils ne jouent pas toutes les semaines, mais tous les jours ! et contrairement en France, tu peux boire de l'alcool dans le stade ce qui donne une ambiance sympathique, mais y a jamais d'exces ! c'est americain quoi !



Si l'ambiance est sympathique c'est qu'on ne peut plus rien faire pour eux, ils ont tous été lobotomisés. 
Et franchement, j'aurais préferé que les américains (ceux situés entre le Mexique et le Canada ) soient plus excessifs dans leurs stades que dans le reste du monde.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et franchement, j'aurais préferé que les américains (ceux situés entre le Mexique et le Canada ) soient plus excessifs dans leurs stades que dans le reste du monde.



  

Finalement, cela ne devrait pas me faire rire ... 

 

Sinon, je n'aime pas la patinage. Dois-je ouvrir un sujet ?    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi courir derriere une balle pour se faire un tas de fric?
> 
> balle par balle autant choisir le gol:
> 
> pas besoin de courir,  juste donner , par moment , une tapette avec une spatule   dans une balle de ping pong quand on a marre de voir le paysage



Je n'avais, jusqu'ici, jamais vu une définition du golf aussi ... évocatrice !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, c'est top comme ambiance....
> mais n'est ce pas un peu comparable a notre football europeen ???



on y vient....


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non*
> C''est de l'abruptissement de masse


C'est si raide que ça ? 
  

Oh mais oui....plus c'est abrupt...plus on tombe bas    et là je suis d'accord


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est si raide que ça ?
> 
> 
> Oh mais oui....plus c'est abrupt...plus on tombe bas    et là je suis d'accord



mince,mais tu es un beatnik, toi, maintenant....
sacré bioman....


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

Ceci dit, enfin...dans le footbaleux il y a du bon : 
voire même une école de la vie....
"T'occupes pas de marque du ballon, shoot ! " Michel Platini

Bon sang, arrêtons les états d'âmes...


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince,mais tu es un beatnik, toi, maintenant....
> sacré bioman....




  ouais, quand c'est Bio, c'est bon et j'suis plus bieau


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juin 2005)

Et ho, les mous de la coiffe là !!!!

On est pas restransmis sur France Culture.

Alors trève de verbiage, on tombe le futal, et on prete allégeance à maitre Sonny.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Je viens d'entendre que Platini*
avait 50 ans aujourd'hui.
Tu tomberais pas le futal en guise de cadeau d'anniversaire, Mr Boy ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2005)

-Nouvel Obs- a dit:
			
		

> *HAUT-RHIN (20/06/2005).*
> Un jeune homme de 21 ans a été mortellement poignardé dimanche 19 juin en fin d'après-midi en pleine rencontre de football à Aspach-le-Bas (Haut-Rhin) lors d'une altercation entre l'arbitre et des joueurs de l'équipe adversaire, a-t-on appris lundi matin 20 juin auprès de la gendarmerie.
> Le joueur amateur d'origine turque a été atteint à «plusieurs reprises par un objet contondant, au moment le plus chaud, lorsque le ton montait et au milieu des insultes», a précisé cette même source. A l'arrivée des secours, la victime était déjà décédée.
> Alors que les enquêteurs étaient toujours lundi matin à la recherche de l'agresseur présumé qui a immédiatement pris la fuite après avoir porté les coups fatals, un jeune homme d'origine maghrébine s'est constitué prisonnier auprès des gendarmes. Le jeune homme originaire de Thann (Haut-Rhin), dont l'âge n'a pas été précisé, a été placé en garde-à-vue, a-t-on précisé de même source


Tant que cela reste entre-eux...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens d'entendre que Platini*
> avait 50 ans aujourd'hui.
> Tu tomberais pas le futal en guise de cadeau d'anniversaire, Mr Boy ?


t'es en retard


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

Attention quand même, il y a foot et foute, le foot, c'est celui des gamins qui s'éclatent sur un terrain à taper dans le ballon, dans la joie, la bonne humeur, et sans avoir besoin d'arbitre, le foute, c'est celui des supporters débiles qui s'entretuent dans les tribunes pendant que des joueurs aux mouvements alourdis par le poids de leurs bulletins de salaire crachent sur les arbitres sur la pelouse.

Ben, c'est pas la même chose !   :mouais:


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attention quand même, il y a foot et foute, le foot,



Et foutre ?

Ceci dit, les joueurs aux mouvements alourdis étaient aussi des enfants qui jouaient dans la bonne humeur (quoi que...). On voit où ça mène.


----------



## kabeha (21 Juin 2005)

J' m'en "tape le coquillard" comme on dit par chez nous, enfin tant que je tombe pas par hasard sur un match pour voir des joueurs se rouler par terre en se tenant le tibia alors que l'autre leur a donné un coup d'épaule, puis insulter les arbitres en leur crachant dessus, pour finir assommé par une canette jetée par une horde de spectateurs imitant le cri du singe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et foutre ?
> 
> Ceci dit, les joueurs aux mouvements alourdis étaient aussi des enfants qui jouaient dans la bonne humeur (quoi que...). On voit où ça mène.



Oui, mais dans l'ensemble les premiers sont quand même moins nombreux que les seconds, et parmi ceux ci, une petite proportion ne deviendra peut-être pas "supporters se massacrant dans les tribunes". Je pense qu'un ou deux sur mille peuvent être sauvés.


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> une petite proportion ne deviendra peut-être pas "supporters se massacrant dans les tribunes".



Tant qu'ils font ça entre eux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils font ça entre eux...



Ben oui, mais non, si t'as le malheur d'avoir à faire dans les parages pour des raisons qui n'ont rien à voir, tu ramasses quand même les éclaboussures. :casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais non, si t'as le malheur d'avoir à faire dans les parages pour des raisons qui n'ont rien à voir, tu ramasses quand même les éclaboussures. :casse:




ben faut sortir en ciré mon p'tit Pascal!!
...
enfin, quoi, reflechis un peu, merde!!!


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *RIEN A FOOT'*



J'espère que vous n'êtes pas dupes. Depuis son switch, ce type est prêt à tout pour paraîte politiquement correct aux yeux de la communauté mac. Pourtant, certains se souviennent encore du passé de footeux de Sonnyboy, et de ses débuts douloureux dans l'équipe macGé :

On peut le voir ici, grimaçant après un tacle collégial de la MGZ :


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Il n'aura échappé à aucune humiliation...

Ici, Amok lui administrant un Foguenne Kiss ! BeurK


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Enfin là, juste avant son premier tomber de short, qui le traumatisera à vie... :affraid:
Après ça, on ne s'étonnera pas s'il crache sur les arbitres.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

c'est horrib'...
je suis tellement déçu...
...


Sonny, mon bon sonny, dis moi que ce n'est pas vrai, dis le moi...


...
Sob, Gosh, enfer et dame nature...


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

Excellent N°6 !!!


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Excellent N°6 !!!


 
Anthologique même !


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Je profite (lâchement :love: ) du passage obligé de Sonnyboy sur le banc de touche 
pour vous laisser méditer sur cette photo qui tend à prouver deux choses :
Primo : la politique de l'autruche, ce n'est pas sans risque
Secondo : même un admin n'est pas à l'abri d'une mauvaise crampe


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Août 2005)

*Y parait qu'en 2007, Zidane joue avec McLaren*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *selon des sources extrêmement fiables*



Ben oui, et il sera remplacé par Amélie Mauresmo au Réal Madrid !


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi à l'école primaire j'allais toujours au foot (on m'appellait l'"avant centre" par dérision, vu qu'ensuite je n'ai jamais dépassé le 5/20 en sports au collège). Si je faisais autre chose que du foot, le ballon avait une facheuse tendance à m'arriver en pleine gueule et ça me faisait un mal de chien.
> Le 12 juillet 98, j'étais à la campage et même les vaches n'ont pas meuglé. J'ai donc échappé aux orgies de bierre et partouzes dans les rues de ma ville.



Tout pareil !
Moi, à chaque fois qu'on faisait du foot en sport avec le système à la con des capitaine qui chacun leur tour choisissent un de leur jouer, c'était l'humiliation, j'étais le dernier choisi, je finissais remplaçant et je ne remplaçait jamais personne...
Mais moi, au moins, j'ai épargné mon nez.

Finalement, je me dis que j'aurais peut-être dû m'y interresser un peu plus. C'est vrai, t'as un short et des chaussettes ridicules, t'as du mal à aligner deux phrases cohérente et t'es vieux à trente ans, mais au moins t'es millionaire...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette nouvelle lubie de remonter tout mes vieux threads... ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette nouvelle lubie de remonter tout mes vieux threads... ?


 ben t'as un fan faut croire... 
trop cool hein?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Ouais trop cool..:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais trop cool..:mouais:


 kesstu veux?
ya des fans qui entrent par effraction dans la maison de leur idole pour se frotter à leurs sous-vêtements, et yen a d'autres qui remontent leurs threads...

je crois que ton fan a bien  fait de choisir la deuxieme option...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> kesstu veux?
> ya des fans qui entrent par effraction dans la maison de leur idole pour se frotter à leurs sous-vêtements, et yen a d'autres qui remontent leurs threads...
> 
> je crois que ton fan a bien  fait de choisir la deuxieme option...



Oui le pauvre, les seuls sous vetements que j'ai, sont sur moi en permanence, plus moyen de décoller le marcel depuis 76...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> kesstu veux?
> ya des fans qui entrent par effraction dans la maison de leur idole pour se frotter à leurs sous-vêtements, et yen a d'autres qui remontent leurs threads...
> 
> je crois que ton fan a bien  fait de choisir la deuxieme option...



C'est dégueulasse...
Mais remonter les threads sans aide c'est raide.

En fait, sous mes dehors de crétin nourri au métal, je suis un serial killer, gniark gniark gniark (rire sadique)

Prends garde sonnyboy, le jour ou il te manquera ton marcel au réveil, je ne serais pas loin...


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2005)




----------

